# steam "could not connect to steam network"



## nogravity

i dont kno why it doesnt connect everytime i install it and log it into an account it says "could not connect to steam network" ? what does this mean and when i check the file only 18mb is installd and normally its 900mb........can somebodddddaaaaaay help me!!!!!


----------



## wowza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nogravity*
i dont kno why it doesnt connect everytime i install it and log it into an account it says "could not connect to steam network" ? what does this mean and when i check the file only 18mb is installd and normally its 900mb........can somebodddddaaaaaay help me!!!!!

Read this and that will run you through some steps to solve your problem..


----------



## electronate

The moment I pulled my computer out of dmz and put it back behind a firewall, Steam started to connect and I successfully logged in.

Unfortunately I deleted all my steam games in the last week of trying to get to this point... lols, back to installing them again.


----------



## spontek

nggak bisa conneck to steam network


----------



## Nagger

???

i'm getting this too


----------

